# 2010 P. Bike images



## DJ4LIFE (Jul 7, 2008)

Check em out. There were some entertaining 2010 P3 threads out there after its release, what about the rest of the line?


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

Kewl :thumbsup: 

But specialized, wtf's up with the headset caps, chainguides(Theyre rotated clockwise a lot...), epic huge bash rings, and all red p3?

I like the graphic on the white p1.


----------



## DJ4LIFE (Jul 7, 2008)

Ryan97 said:


> Kewl :thumbsup:
> 
> But specialized, wtf's up with the headset caps, chainguides(Theyre rotated clockwise a lot...), epic huge bash rings, and all red p3?
> 
> I like the graphic on the white p1.


Ryan97,

The lower roller on the guides are rotated to provide clearance for sprocket grinds and stalls without the lower roller taking the abuse, the roller does adjust independently from the upper guide. Not all guides do and pivots of Full-Sus bikes typically prevent such tucked away positions on ones that do so it's not as common a visual.

DJ


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I dig the all red.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

The graphics this year on all large bike manufactures are just crazy and colorful, wtf is going on?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I see they still haven't done away with that huge BB drop.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

The red P3 is money!!....hope they are using better rims.....


----------



## deusxq (Sep 7, 2007)

i really like the seats. can we buy those aftermarket?


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Are they changing components each year? Is anything besides colors changing? I know that dramatic changes arent realistic but to me it seems that everything else is getting a constant trickle of evolution and they seem to be on the same platform since 07?

Do they have better wheels yet? HAHAHAH


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

The 2009 P series had revised geometry. I dont know why they went back to marzocchi after speccing argyles on the 2009 p3.


----------



## phil6x (Aug 23, 2009)

the orange and also the white one <3


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fugly colors, low BB and crappy parts. So nothing has changed..... really.


----------



## DJ4LIFE (Jul 7, 2008)

All, great comments, here are some of the changes from 09 to 2010, so no need to speculate.

Frames:

Cr-mo frame goes to Reynolds 520 and an integrated HS with new smaller drops and looses 350g over last year. It has a higher BB (12.25") and shorter rear center (15.35") than last year. The Alloy frame has a 4mm longer RC, gets improved tire and chain clearance for compact single speeds, but keeps the more 4up/slalom style geo with a lower BB (11.8”). 

Components:
Crmo moves to 25.4 post
New double bent 2pc tubular cromo crankset with hollow 19mm spindle
New Marzoochi forks across all models with huge weight savings (DJ1 w/ alloy steer is now 5.0lbs on P3)
Kevlar beaded Rythm lites
Single speed specific wheelsets on P1 and P3, bumped up to 2.0 straight gauge 36h.

Weights
P.1 loses over 2lbs from last year, now 30.4lbs
P.3 is now 28.4lbs.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ill take the single speeds anyday


----------

